# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Norge och Sverige. Hur n&#228;ra &#228;r de, verkli

## brett

Jag undrer p

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

hei! Skriver p

----------


## Zhenya

> (Is 'het' the suffix for English equivalent 'ly'. And 'lig' the suffix for 'ness'? I meant to say 'politically and culturally').

 No. "ly" is equally to "variations with T" f. ex 
Politically - Politiskt
Culturally - Kulturellt
Quickly    - Snabbt (quick - snabb)
Inreverseably - O

----------


## Zhenya

"ness" is equaled by "het"
Greatness - Storhet
Smallness - litenhet
Crazyness - Tokighet   ::

----------

Tack f

----------


## Zhenya

Eftersom, is best if in a beginning of a sentence. f ex
"Eftersom du l

----------


## Zhenya

No you cant write like this [quote]"S

----------

